# Anybody Use A 5lb Propane Tank?



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

When camping last. I had to haul around a 20lb tank for the grill and heater. I thought about getting 2 5lb tanks. I cant imagine I would use that much when camping. Seems much lighter and easier to carry around. I can also use 2 things at once?

If you are using one where did you get it?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought about buying one, but thats as far as I got with it.
So far, I've just been using the throw away canisters on the grill and they seem to do the trick.
I have a few of the 20 pound bottles, so I also thought about buying one of the Coleman distribution trees to use on top of that.
I could run my lantern and grill at the same time on the same bottle.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

i use a 10# tank i got at our local fleet and farm type store. I looked at the 5 #, but looked like it would tip over more easily. the 10# is shorter with a larger diameter and less likely to role around during transport. works great for our weber Q.

scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I never heard of 5 lb tanks
We usually just use a 20lb tank

Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I used the connection on my Outback, and had one installed on my Raptor, but haven't yet had one installed on the Winnie. I like just having to connect a hose to the main tank, but having a small tank is since when you want to be further away from the camper. The problem is those little tanks are expensive for what you get. Almost better off to just not fill the standard tank so much and use it.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We have an extra 20# tank that we use with a distribution tree. We use our lantern and connect a hose for our BBQ since we don't like BBQing close to the TT.
Chabbie


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

A few years ago I picked up a 2-1/2 gal (~10 lb) tank at Home Depot for about $25. It's about the same height as the standard 20lb tank and works well with the Coleman propane tree. I put a lantern on the top of the tree and then use the other 2 connections for my camp stove and griddle. I usually have it next to my outdoor camp kitchen and have not had a problem with it falling over. I find it very handy and a wouldn't be without it.


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

I used to haul around a 20lb tank...... Now I have a couple of the 5lb tanks. They are easy to transport and perfect for the Q. They cost a few dollars more but are so much easier to deal with. I picked them up at a home improvement store. 
Mark


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Just bought a 5# tank at CW. Probably paid too much but at least it was on sale. I wanted convenience and somthing that didn't take up much storage space.

I didn't like throwing out empty 1# disposables all the time.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I couldn't stand hauling around more propane so I just hooked into the trailer LP system for my bbq.


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

We use one on our Baby -Q grill. We full time and use the grill about three times a week. Go tired of changing the small bottles. It works well, lasts awhile, and is easy to carry. Got it Camping World. Probably paid too much, but they had it, and I wanted it. LOL

We refill it whenever we refill one of the main propane tanks. Usually about once a month. We are happy with it.

Hope this helps. Happy camping!!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

5# Propane Tanks are usually available at Home Depot and other Fleet / Farm stores. I use one for our small BBQ to get it away from the trailer a bit. I am leery of using a black hose on the ground for any distance due to it being a trip hazard and I am the king of tripping on anything in sight.......


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I carry a 20# LP cylinder (5 gln) when I intend to use my portable LP campfire pit.

All my other LP using camp gear use the 1 gln disposable tanks.

On CW's website I found this neat piece of equipment that allows you to refill your own 1lb LP disposable tanks from larger tanks (like my 20#). I am going to get one this weekend and do it myself to save lots of $$$ down the road and save the environment too.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I purchased an 11Lb tank and hose setup that I carry. It is squat and fits into the underside eaisily.


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Always conscious of how I can help the environment and realizing I am polluting way too much already pulling my trailer around, I have gone with the 5 pounder and really like it. Bought it up here at a Canadian Tire store - can't think of an equivalent US store. It travels very well and is a lot more convenient then the disposables, therefore I win and the environment wins!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Everyone was saying they had a 10 pound tank and that got me to think as I knew I had a 11 pound tank and finally nynethead said he had an 11 pound tank! I feel better now and will not go out to the trailer to check.

That size of tank is easy to carry and store and is much more convenient then the 1 pound bottles I still carry a few but just for the lantern.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> That size of tank is easy to carry and store and is much more convenient then the 1 pound bottles I still carry a few but just for the lantern.


How does everyone dispose of the 1 lb. bottles? Throw away or is there a "safer" disposal method?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

happycamper said:


> That size of tank is easy to carry and store and is much more convenient then the 1 pound bottles I still carry a few but just for the lantern.


How does everyone dispose of the 1 lb. bottles? Throw away or is there a "safer" disposal method?








[/quote]

.223 at about 100yds is especially fun.


----------

